# Gsp vs Nick Diaz



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2012)

This fight is gonna be a good one both are awesome fighters..Im a big Diaz fan I hope he messes george up


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 15, 2012)

I really like the Diaz bros.  But I see this one going for Nick the same way it went for Nate last week.  Ill still be rooting for Nick and hope he can pull something off.

I heard something about Rory/Condit 2 also.  I dont know if its on the same card though.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol Nick has no shot. Unless a lucky punch. St. Pierre is going to embarrass him. To different level fighters.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 15, 2012)

Gsp will win by dick slap first round


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 15, 2012)

I dont see this going Nicks way.  I just hope he shows up this time.  


2 no shows this year one for the first GSP fight and the super fight for the World JJ expo (he was to dontate his purse to charity for that one)


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 15, 2012)

gsp will make him look fuckin stupid.  sorry bundy....


----------



## Azog (Dec 15, 2012)

Yah I agree with all of you, George by however the fuck he wants.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2012)

dont underestimate this guy


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 15, 2012)

diaz is a great boxer.  gsp is great at everything.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 15, 2012)

Diaz is a loud mouth punk.. gsp will make him his bitch.. gsp is good at everything..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2012)

I cant wait for Nick to beat the fuck outta gsp...Im gonna fuck with all of u guys.Who was the last guy gsp koed or subbed....Nobody he wins by points faggot fighting if u ask me.Nick comes to fight win or lose he comes to fight not win by pussy points


----------



## PFM (Dec 15, 2012)

Nick a very good fighter with brass balls. GSP is a GREAT fighter with titanium balls. I am not sure why all the one sided fights lately, but this fight will be another one.

Diaz pulling the juice card just washed my hands of him.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't like either one but I highly respect GSP. He will hurt Diaz. It shouldn't even be close.


----------



## Azog (Dec 16, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I cant wait for Nick to beat the fuck outta gsp...Im gonna fuck with all of u guys.Who was the last guy gsp koed or subbed....Nobody he wins by points faggot fighting if u ask me.Nick comes to fight win or lose he comes to fight not win by pussy points



You are absolutely right, GSP needs to finish more fights IMO. But, that doesn't change the fact that GSP will absolutely outclass Diaz.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

My observation of Nick Diaz.  Nick is one of the few people in the game that can beat GSP.  I think his taunting and hands down approach could be the difference maker in who gets their range.  GSP has won this battle for the last several years because of his jab.


IMO Nick hasnt reached anywhere near his potential as a fighter. Hes gotten as far as he has largely due to his warrior spirit. Id like to see Nick start bulking up, stop the golden gloves  boxing strategy (scoring points) and embrace Muay Tai and sit down in those punches and start knocking out people.  There is no reason to land that many punches on someone and not put them away.  Id like to see him scramble more instead of playing JJ on his back it gets him in trouble with the way the rules of MMA in US are.

A few modifications to his game and he could be undefeated.  He did beat Gomi when gomi was considered the best in the world.  Nick was stoned when he did it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2012)

the go go plata he hit gomi with is the coolest sub I ever saw


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> the go go plata he hit gomi with is the coolest sub I ever saw



Dude there were people in Japan crying over that submission loss to Diaz.  It also proved Nick has a chin of armor.  Gomi was nick named kid dynamite back then and had a reputation for breaking jaws.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2013)

one week away!New Champ coming up


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 10, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> one week away!New Champ coming up


fucking dreaming buns


----------



## R1rider (Mar 10, 2013)

GSP all the way


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't like either Diaz George is going to hurt him no contest.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2013)

....gsp last fight wasnt that great.  his knee ia acting up.
im ready for silva vs the world.  he already said hell e who ever the fuck wins this one.  and will go to any weight class and murder jones or sonnen.

silva vs the world.  silva "W"    the world. "L"


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not a trash talk guy. Even if you can back that shit.  I'll root for the guy that doesn't talk shit.  There is nothing better than seeing a trash talking mofo getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 10, 2013)

If a shitty ass Diaz can beat GSP then I'll never watch MMA again.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 10, 2013)

i have never seen gsp say the type of shit that he has been saying about diaz. if he is really this into this fight it is going to b worse than i thought.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

i hope GSP retires this fucker early


----------



## mattyice (Mar 10, 2013)

I like GSP in this fight.  Diaz is tough sonuvgun for sure, but I think GSP will prevail.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2013)

GSP by unanimous decision.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2013)

nick told me to tell all u guys...Fuck you bitches


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 11, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> GSP by unanimous decision.



^^^This prolly will happen, but anyone who thinks GSP can dominate Diaz everywhere is retarded. Diaz has better Boxing and better BJJ and GSP has better Wrestling and Muay Thai. They both have high level ground games and stand up.. no matter what I don't see a way GSP can finish this fight, out point him? yes. But not finish the fight.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 11, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> nick told me to tell all u guys...Fuck you bitches



Bundy knows whats up


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Mickey Rourke approves of Nick and Nate

https://mobile.twitter.com/Mickey_Rourke/status/310126510197575680


----------



## musclebird (Mar 11, 2013)

GSP hands down


----------



## Georgia (Mar 11, 2013)

Humility and respect...the Diaz brothers have none. Punks. If he acted like this in any other professional sport he'd probably be fined, suspended, and/or banned. I hope Nick Diaz gets his nose and arm broke and loses embarrassingly.


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> nick told me to tell all u guys...Fuck you bitches



OMG! I cannot believe you said that BB. I am offended and calling my Mom.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 14, 2013)

gsp states he has a dark side. i hope to god he brings it out. speaking of god the first hispanic pope was voted in. yessssss. now back to gsp bitch slapping diaz. gsp in the second round.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2013)

cardio like nobody else bjj like nobody else boxing like nobody else BALLS LIKE NOBODY ELSE


----------



## g0re (Mar 14, 2013)

Well now we all know who Bundy has wet dreams about.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 14, 2013)

get it all out not bundy... cuz the hammer is coming down in like 3 days.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 15, 2013)

Press conference.  How can you not like Nick Diaz.  http://on.ufc.com/YuEzD5


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 15, 2013)

if attitude was all u needed diaz would be the shit. dude is a beast. just not on gsps level man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2013)

fuck gsp...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2013)

wolf tickets son!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 16, 2013)

...whats  a wolf ticket.  and you're all buying it


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 16, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Press conference.  How can you not like Nick Diaz.  http://on.ufc.com/YuEzD5


why does somebody always throw the steroid card?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> wolf tickets son!



LOL!!  

Wouldn't a "wolf ticket" imply that Dana White was somehow forcing UFC tickets on otherwise unwilling Canadians? 

"Buy this, Frenchie! Or I'll send a Diaz Brother to your house, eh..."


----------

